# Shouldn't surge be automatic Weekends and Holidays



## Justsurge1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good morning everyone. I dont see how anyone that drives uberx can make any money without surge in place. I accidentally went online while in Drexel Hill after I had installed the app and recieved my first ping! I didnt know how to accept it at first so my first instinct was to "tap" the screen and I was enroute. Picked up a great group of people that were headed to the Xfinitylive Center, 20 miles away! Great conversation along the way to boot. I didn't have to navigate to end the ride as the app displayed the option to end the ride and rate the pax. I was then able to see the total fare earned for that ride.. $20? F#c! Was it worth it? other than I gaining some OJT, no. So, now I only consider driving when it is 1.5x and I am already near the area. How do Uberx driver's make any money driving without any surge pricing? Just curious.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

You can't.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Weekends and holidays bring out the part time and single drivers. Hence no surge.


----------



## Justsurge1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Weekends and holidays bring out the part time and single drivers. Hence no surge.


 There could be some validity to that. I have experimented with this time.lapse app called "automate" and noticed a pattern of surge areas that were close by and the times they were happening. Not sure if or how accurate yet, but I am willing to put in a little work to see. Yes, I must profess that I am a part timer and started the process by kicking tires first. And after the first week of making close to making $100 including the bonus for completing two rides? euphoria kicked in to highest level for me! It was cool and legal. I then tried to learn quickly about surge and and when I did I noticed the difference between my customers, the times they most likely would be using the Uber service and why. Its cool.that there is a group out there that doesn't mind catering to the after hour crowd, its still a service. I personally would rather have quality rides over quanity, anytime. Just my two cents


----------



## NinjaCasper (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Weekends and holidays bring out the part time and single drivers. Hence no surge.


I'm one of those drivers. I don't think I'm affecting surge too much


----------



## Justsurge1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Justsurge1 (Dec 11, 2016)

NinjaCasper said:


> I'm one of those drivers. I don't think I'm affecting surge too much
> View attachment 81126
> View attachment 81126


Were you already in the surge area ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NinjaCasper said:


> I'm one of those drivers. I don't think I'm affecting surge too much
> View attachment 81126
> View attachment 81126


Every market is different,m ine is surging plenty as well. My point was Ive noticed on holidays like Thanksgiving that saturation is high because so many drivers think they are going to drive when no one else is and it kills surge


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

$20 isn't too bad, how much did it cost you to do that in gas? $2? Time maybe 30 minutes or so? That is $40 gross per hour. Now try to catch a ride from where you are at and string some together end to end and you will have some nice earnings for the day in 3-4 hours.



Justsurge1 said:


> Good morning everyone. I dont see how anyone that drives uberx can make any money without surge in place. I accidentally went online while in Drexel Hill after I had installed the app and recieved my first ping! I didnt know how to accept it at first so my first instinct was to "tap" the screen and I was enroute. Picked up a great group of people that were headed to the Xfinitylive Center, 20 miles away! Great conversation along the way to boot. I didn't have to navigate to end the ride as the app displayed the option to end the ride and rate the pax. I was then able to see the total fare earned for that ride.. $20? F#c! Was it worth it? other than I gaining some OJT, no. So, now I only consider driving when it is 1.5x and I am already near the area. How do Uberx driver's make any money driving without any surge pricing? Just curious.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

No, 20$ not good, you have to count 40 miles . I apologize for a pax that he was going south 40 miles, 90 cents /mile, 10 cents a min (55min trip long said) , so it's going to be like 40$ trip, - $10 , the 20-25 percent uber commission, 30$ for 80 miles ,- cost 7$ gaz , 23$ / 2 hours 11.5$ /h ,- TAX 10$ AN HOUR, - CAR TEARS AND WEARS AND MAINTENANCE, NOT WORTH IT BRO ., HERE THE MINIMUM WAGES IS 10$ AND WILL BE 11$ THIS JANUARY, NO WAY. you have to know that every week there are like 10-20 New drivers on the road, and 10-20 already quit lol , drive only when surge. You must have a real job ,uber is just a part time, Isle extra cash (if you drive in. Surge) pr if you are lucky and get a long ride 4x , got one pax 55 miles 3.9x ,netted around $200 ,90 MIN TRIP , SO 3 hours driving $200 THIS IS THE LUCK , back home relax. Lol , later went to my job pizza driver. Pizza driver in bad worse neighborhood you make 10-11$ an hour and drove less mileage.BETTER THEN uber with 90cents and 10 cents per minute.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

For the record, I drove many times north ,South West 50-100 miles, got 37$- 75$, real count is 100- 200 miles , I only accept if ride going toward boston. Because I can drive there and even can get pax going where I live. So no more other far direction unless is 2x , I even told the pax if you tip me I 'll take you , explained to him, the trip would be no benifits for me . Shame on uber ,3$ trip ? That's the reason only surge. No surge no drive.exept if the weather is nice ,you feel bored, then I can take 2- 3 short trips. Lol that's it.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Every market is different,m ine is surging plenty as well. My point was Ive noticed on holidays like Thanksgiving that saturation is high because so many drivers think they are going to drive when no one else is and it kills surge
> 
> View attachment 81257


 Too early for me lol that's why I miss out on the AM holiday surge >_<


----------

